# Gigantic Dealey Plaza Panorama.



## ucfjag (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in Dallas with my Mom for the Jaguar game tomorrow, so we decided to check out Dealey Plaza and the Sixth Floor Museum. It was a great experience...Very enlightening and moving. 

Anyways, I decided to take a panorama before leaving. This was 11 shots, handheld. It has some distortion, but I couldn't really help that due to the width of the shot.


Lee Harvey Oswald's perch is the second window from the top all the way to the right of this image. The place where the first shot hit Kennedy is marked by white on the sidewalk, and the second, fatal shot occurred where the two people are standing in the road having their photograph taken.











-Paul


----------



## AdamK (Oct 31, 2010)

Only if it was taken on  November 22, 1963 :lmao: I'm only kidding  It's actually not bad for a hand-held panorama. Really nice!


----------

